

Google won't accept a gmail.com for a new Google address - hellbanner

One person per Google account? How long has it been this way?<p>Google -- if you&#x27;re listening -- this is a shitty user experience. Maybe I want multiple Google accounts to manage multiple businesses.
======
Gustomaximus
Slightly off topic, I've noticed recently Gmail is getting quite aggressive in
inserting ads into my emails (over the last month or so). They seem to have
decided direct monitisation trumps user experience. It's pushing the jump ship
point for me.

~~~
pkinsky
can you post a (sanitized) example?

------
benologist
The bad news is they're not listening and they don't care.

The good news is this is something you can solve very easily:

[https://www.outlook.com/](https://www.outlook.com/)

------
Spoom
I am a big fan of Fastmail. You pay for it ($40 / yr), but IMHO it's worth it.
Not sure what sort of deals they have for businesses.

------
lnanek2
Then you just make a Google Apps for Business account...

